# Help with Panasonic SD TV, color distortion



## CronoDyne (Jul 27, 2012)

I had a Samsung HD TV, but it burnt out and I had to use my old Panasonic television. It's been working fine for quite awhile now, but I turned it on tonight and it had a weird color distortion on the bottom left of the screen. I'd say it covers a good 10% of the screen, but the rest of the screen looks perfectly fine. It's simply not displaying colors properly, causing bright green, red, or blue depending on whatever I'm watching. It's taking the enjoyment out of using it.

I'm not very technical savvy when it comes to TVs, so I'm not exactly sure what the problem is. I can't afford a new TV at this time, so I'd really like to somehow get this fixed. Does anyone know what's wrong, or can provide a solution? I'm desperate here.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Brand and model of the TV?

If it's a CRT screen, something magnetic may have been placed near the screen causing the distortion. Check the TV options for a degausing feature.

If it's an LCD screen, it's faulty.


----------

